#    .   .    ?

## Klukwa

.     . , , .

   ,  .         -   -   .

   38 :

117    ,   ,      ,     ,     (   ),              .
118    ,   ,    ,     (   ),              ,  .       ,    .


     . 

 . 117.     ,          0.            ,       .      .

. . 118. ,                .       .    ,    ?  ,            16.       .       .
 ?


    -              ?

----------

